# 3dmark2001se and atitool 0.0.21 problem??



## wolfran (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,

I just upgraded my atitool from 0.0.20 to 0.0.21.
My only problem is that when i have atitool (0.0.21) running, I cannot start 3dmark2001se. When I click to start the 3dmark2001, the cpu works a bit then nothing happens.
This is how it happens:
1. run atitool (0.0.21) -> i've previously set all the o/c profiles for 3d detection
2. run the 3dmark2001se -> it doesn't start
If i don't have the atitool running, I can run 3dmark2001se without problems.
This didn't happen with the older version (0.0.21).
Did I do something wrong or is it just the way the new atitool works?

BTW, atittool is the best o/c tool I've used........
Great job!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2004)

your 3d detection is turned on?


----------



## wolfran (Aug 23, 2004)

*thanks for the quick reply*



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> your 3d detection is turned on?



What do you mean? I thought it's always on.
The way that i set up the new atitool is as follow:
1. uninstall the old atitool (0.0.20)
2. restart pc
3. install the new atitool (0.0.21)
4. create a new profile and set it to my usual o/c setting
5. set 2dprofile to default and 3dprofile to the newly created profile (step 4).
6. then close the atitool
7. then run it again and minimise it
8. then start 3dmark2001 but nothing happen.
I didn't change any other settings in atitool.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2004)

set 3d profile to disabled then it should work.. are you on windows xp sp2 + amd64?


----------



## wolfran (Aug 23, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> set 3d profile to disabled then it should work.. are you on windows xp sp2 + amd64?


Yes i'm on amd64 and sp2.
So is 3dprofile not working for 3dmark2001?
I guess i have to set the o/c manually in this case right.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2004)

the problem is with the "advanced virus protection" of sp2 .. it doesnt like the way the 3d detection does its detection  
is your DEP (i think thats how m$ calls it) set to the second option (all programs) or to the first (only critical programs and services)? you can find those options under cpanel -> system somewhere there

does using the 0.0.22 beta make any difference?


----------



## wolfran (Aug 23, 2004)

I didn't change the dep setting and that should be the first option (only critical programs and services) I think.
Should I try the .22 beta? Did you change the way it does 3d detection in the beta .22?


----------

